# Prostate problems



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for a good home remedy for prostate health? I have had reoccuring prostate infections. I go to the Dr. and get antibiotics...it goes away...then comes back! :shrug: I'm at my wit's end on what to do and the Dr. doesn't seem to mind me coming back so regularly...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Chronic prostatitis is very difficult to cure because the antibiotics cannot penetrate the prostate. After several rounds of antibiotics, doctors sometimes suggest surgery to remove the diseased prostate.
You might research colloidal silver because it is a strong antibiotic. And Saw Palmetto has an estrogenic effect, so it is used in Europe as the first course of treatment in BPH. Chronic Prostatitis-- repetitive infections of the prostate-- causes enlargement, swelling, soreness, infection of the prostate. It isn't known if enlargement preceeds the infections or if the repeated infections cause the enlargement. 
The risks are that the infection can spread to the blood stream and cause sepsis or that repeated infections and enlargement might lead to prosthetic cancer. Most men would want to avoid surgery due to all the side effects, so trying to treat prostatitis with antibiotics is preferred. Aspirin may also help with some of the swelling from the infection, but probably not reduce the enlargement itself.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I have no idea if it will work, but I believe I myself would make some home made silver colloid, and try it. It is so easy to make and use. I've been making it and using it for years. 
You can find instructions online many places just do a seaech on how to make colloidal silver. You might do a search on prostrate infection and colloidal silver, and see what turns up. I have read it can stop most infections, but I just don't know for sure. I believe it can't hurt, so I use it. anyway do some searches and see what you think, Oh you can buy it at health stores also, best wishes, ray


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Verify that you actually have an infection, and not just inflammation. All sore prostates are not infected. The ducts can get clogged up with prostatic fluid that turns into plugs. If you sit a lot and don't exercise, that can make things worse. That can lead to infection from the stagnation. I'm assuming the doc has ruled out STDs. There are sexual practices that can create a much stronger contraction in the prostate, which clears those ducts. Think full fountain instead of quick small dribbles. You can also google prostate massage, which some guys find helps. If you have a weak urine flow or split stream, you might need a roto-router to break the capsule or removal of parts of the prostate. Backed up urine can be a problem. Constantly throwing serious antibiotics at the body can upset other things, like the immune system. Eating a raw garlic daily is better if it works for you.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The infections could be something else. Here's a possibility: http://www.ic-network.com/men/


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

I know this sounds crazy but my husband fought prostitis just like that. He finally narrowed it down to the saddle he was riding was too high. He rode horse alot back.The saddle had been a gift from a ranch owner/friend and so he had it redone due to it having alot of meaning.That has been over 20 years ago and no more problems. Is there anything like that you are doing that could be irritating it and causing it to recur? Dawn


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers!! Dawn...I can't think of anything off-hand that I have been doing that could cause it...I'm going to try the colloidal silver and see if that works for me!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

All of the over the counter remedies contain "PUMPKIN SEED" and "SAW PALMETTO" as well as ZINC and "Pygeum Africanum". In one combination or another. Get yourself some of these. 

I'm not recommending a witches brew here but something the medical INDUSTRY actively promotes - although they DIDN'T DISCOVER IT. 
I trust the FDA as far as I can throw them.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have found a tea of red rasberry leaf, and horse tail works well and is all natural. > Thanks Marc


----------

